# Spy Camera not working ....



## max_demon (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello , i have purchased this camera  but unfortunately it is not detected as removable drive . also the lights are not working corectly . there is no driver cd whatsover bundled . tried on 3 systems
*images.shopping.indiatimes.com/images/product/102682_JFI020_pbilimage1.jpg


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Coool (Jun 10, 2009)

looks like Chinease malll...


----------



## max_demon (Jun 10, 2009)

yes it is chinese but any ideas ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ask the vendor to replace it...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL, u say it in Times Of India right? I was tempted to buy it too. But obviously, my head thought against it. Really, how big an idiot can u be? Do u trust these ads? And most of all, hav u seen i-phones selling as z-phones and o-phones in TOI? And wud u buy them even if they are priced at 10k? I wudn't even if it's 2k.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 10, 2009)

i will try replacing


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 10, 2009)

wat was its price?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 10, 2009)

Rs. 1999 i guess.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 10, 2009)

that doesn't sound a cheap chineese.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 11, 2009)

got for 1300


----------

